# General Health : Poison Control Hotline for Animal owners and Vets



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

FREE 24 hour poison control hotline for pet owners and veterinarians. 1-785-532-5679 is the number and the service has been available since 1969. Dr Oehme, a vet and professor in toxicology and pathology oversees the hotline. In case anyone ever has a goat that eats a toxic substance.


----------

